# Admin login nicht mehr möglich



## garbs (3. März 2009)

Servus, 
stehe grad auf dem Schlauch. Ich kann meinen Admin login nicht mehr aufrufen. Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung!

Was hab ich gemacht? In der Administration --> Server --> Dienste --> DNS-Server AUS.

So. Erstmal keine Reaktion mehr. Fenster zu - Fenster auf: und ab da ist der Seitenaufruf zum einloggen nicht mehr möglich.

Ok., was habe ich schon gemacht:
Das Forum auf den Kopf gestellt und sehr viel gelesen
Ispconfig manuell neu gestartet -erfolgreich-
Bind9 neu installiert -erfolgreich-
Update auf 2.2.29 ohne Fehlermeldung -erfolgreich-
in der httpd.conf den Port auf 82 umgestellt -erfolgreich-

Hmm...die Webs sind alle erreichbar und laufen.

Aber die loginseite ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Schaugt so aus, als hätte ich mich ausgesperrt. Grübel...steh grad aufm Schlauch...tappe im Dunkeln...kann mal jemand das Licht wieder anmachen?


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## garbs (3. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste mal die Ausgabe von:
> 
> netstat -tap


Hi Till,

guckst du hier:

max:~# netstat -tap
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     3171/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN     1794/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN     2286/inetd
tcp        0      0 *:82                    *:*                     LISTEN     17936/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     18214/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     18159/master
tcp        0      0 *:43643                 *:*                     LISTEN     2420/rpc.statd
tcp6       0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     2258/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     2277/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN     2263/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     2246/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     18078/apache2
tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     2380/sshd
tcp6       0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     18159/master
tcp6       0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     18078/apache2
tcp6       0      0 max.***.de:ssh          ::ffff:192.168.50.:2436 VERBUNDEN  17813/sshd: root@no
tcp6       0      0 max.***.de:ssh          ::ffff:192.168.50.:2406 VERBUNDEN  17760/sshd: root@no
tcp6       0    740 max.***.de:ssh          ::ffff:192.168.50.:4194 VERBUNDEN  21277/0


----------



## garbs (3. März 2009)

Habe auch noch ein bind9 restart gemacht:

max:~# /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
Stopping domain name service...: bindrndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
 failed!
Starting domain name service...: bind.
max:~#


----------



## garbs (3. März 2009)

und jetzt sieht das so aus:

max:~# netstat -tap
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     3171/mysqld  
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN     1794/portmap 
tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN     2286/inetd   
tcp        0      0 *:82                    *:*                     LISTEN     17936/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 max.***.de:domain       *:*                     LISTEN     21490/named  
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN     21490/named  
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     18214/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN     21490/named  
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     18159/master 
tcp        0      0 *:43643                 *:*                     LISTEN     2420/rpc.statd
tcp6       0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     2258/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     2277/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN     2263/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     2246/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     18078/apache2
tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     2380/sshd    
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       *:*                     LISTEN     21490/named  
tcp6       0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     18159/master 
tcp6       0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     18078/apache2
tcp6       0      0 max.***.deop3         ::ffff:192.168.50.:4254 TIME_WAIT  -            
tcp6       0      0 max.***.de:ssh          ::ffff:192.168.50.:2436 VERBUNDEN  17813/sshd: root@no
tcp6       0      0 max.***.de:ssh          ::ffff:192.168.50.:2406 VERBUNDEN  17760/sshd: root@no
tcp6       0    148 max.***.de:ssh          ::ffff:192.168.50.:4194 VERBUNDEN  21277/0      
max:~#


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

ISPConfig läuft auf port 82. Normalerweise ist es port 81, aber vermutlich hast Du den Port geändert. Dann kann es eigentlich nur noch sein dass Du Dich mittels Firewall ausgesperrt hast.


----------



## garbs (3. März 2009)

Ja, läuft auf Port 82 wg. Firewall (Ipcop). Ist aber problemlos gelaufen. Bis ich Depp den DNS Dienst-Knopf gedrückt hab ::ärger:: woas da Deifi warum ich das gemacht hab. Im Ipcop habe ich nichts verändert, habe aber sicherheitshalber auch schon nachgeschaut (Portweiterleitung auf 82 richtig gesetzt).

Hmm, habe auch schon an die Firewall gedacht und das hier gemacht:

--> Öffne die Datei /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server in einem Editor und kommentiere die Zeile:

/root/ispconfig/php/php -q /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/firewall.php

aus, also z.B. durch Voranstellen einer Raute:

# /root/ispconfig/php/php -q /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/firewall.php

Nach einem 

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart

bekomme ich wieder:

Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung

...grübel


----------



## Till (3. März 2009)

Das Start / Stop script der Firewall ist /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall, so if you want to stop the firewall, run:

/etc/init.d/bastille-firewall stop


----------



## garbs (3. März 2009)

*D A N K E ! ! !*

Batsch, das wars:

/etc/init.d/bastille-firewall stop

eingegeben, und....:

es läuft wieder! Loginseite erscheint, Login möglich. Ispconfig tut so, als ob nix gewesen ist.

Till, danke! Du hast das Licht wieder angemacht  !
::ins tägliche Nachtgebet Einschließmodus an::


----------

